# Cambridge Autogleam vs Aston Martin Vanquish S - The best ever?? Bespoke glass roof!



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is the last ever customer Vanquish to roll off the production line at Newport Pagnell and has been subject to extensive customisation. Aston Martin customers can normally expect a decent options list.. but start thinking outside the box and requesting bespoke options that will only EVER be on this car and you end up with something extra special.

Its the little things like the deep pile carpet, the trimming and stiching around the boot catch where there is normally plastic, The leather trimmed instrument pannel, front parking sensors with the switch from a DB9, Full underbody annodised alu paneling, the one off bespoke colour made up of Aston Royal Cherry base with added flake and more red, custom front lower grill ... the list goes on... and oh yes that glass roof which lightens up the interior... the roof was actually part designed by the owner who proudly showed me today the front edge of the glass is not a smooth curve but rather a series of straight edges and angles to reduce wind noise (taken from his experience of designing aeroplane wings).

Yesterday saw the car inspected and polished. The paint was pretty swirl free so the only correction as such was on a few minor light scratches and a few minor areas of hologramming on lower panels. The rest of the day was spent with a Meguairs finishing pad and Menzerna 85rd perfecting and refining the finish.


















Then a layer of Vintage was applied to the car, door / boot / bonnet shuts and wheels and buffed and the car was left for the night.

This morning a second layer of Vintage was applied the same as last night and then buffed after a shot of lunch. The underside was cleaned and waxed aswell. I got a bit excited and took photos now before doing the glass and interior so excuse the odd mark on the glass.


































































































The carpets were shampoo'd and alcantara wiped over with a damp MF


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Then the leather ... and there was alot of leather.. was cleaned with Z Leather cleaner and then treated with Glipton Liquid Leather.

Glass was cleaned in and out with Z HD Cleanse. The roof and rear screen were also waxed and buffed.

16 hrs work time later the car was as near perfect as i believe is possible. Ok it wasnt a disaster story with defects before hand which helped with the short working time.

The inside pics...










































Real pleasure working on this unique car..

Nathan


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

That is mind boggling.

What a fab colour.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

very very nice...nice work as usual Nath
I did a special edition Ferrari 612 Scag Sessanta with a roof like that. A electro-chromic panoramic roof panel with three transparency positions.
Is the glass roof tint changeable on the Aston??


----------



## n1ckt001 (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent work, and a stunning looking looking Vanquish...I bet that colour looks awesome with natural sunlight on it!

I am by no means saying you would...but I bet there would be some awkward moments if someone burnt through on that, dont think the halfords colour charts would be able to match it!!


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning, simply stunning, well done.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Stunning attention to detail in both design and 'detail'.

That is a great looking colour, do have any pictures showing the flake in the paint?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Beautiful Aston and cracking work Nathan,

Is that Rotary a Mill-wall-kee? excuse the spelling.

Not sure about the steering wheel in black though looks out of place.


----------



## jimmas (Jan 24, 2007)

whoooa awsome mate, absolutely stunning:thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Stunning attention to detail in both design and 'detail'.
> 
> That is a great looking colour, do have any pictures showing the flake in the paint?


no im afraid i didnt take any really close up.. .but the flake was very fine.. the finest aston have aparently. its just acts to 'lighten' up the overall colour. If its still in the garage when i arrive tomorrow then I'll get some close up shots.


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

That is an awesome car and what a special roof!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Beautiful Aston and cracking work Nathan,
> 
> Is that Rotary a Mill-wall-kee? excuse the spelling.


nope its a big old heavy but reliable Sealey


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

NKS said:


> That is an awesome car and what a special roof!


Yes its unique. It was part designed by the owner with regards tollerences and dimensions etc with input from the team behind the new Aston Rapide glass roof.

A special jig was built just so they could cut this roof and fit the glass.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cracking detail Nathan wonderful colour and a mind blowing interior ..... killed by a daft black steering wheel WTF!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is stunning. Inside and out is awesome. :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a superb car and a stunning finish - thanks for sharing it :thumb:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous. Speechless!!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> cracking detail Nathan wonderful colour and a mind blowing interior ..... killed by a daft black steering wheel WTF!


Yes.. I'll ask the owner tomorrow what thats all about.. I'm sure it wasnt over looked and there must be some logical reason why its still black!?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

very possible mate as the work thats gone into the roof i'm sure the steering wheel wont have been missed.... time will tell, it will be some hand crafted glass wheel with fragments of gold inside... ok mind doing over time!


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

You're a lucky man getting to do that car and you have certainly done it justice...! Well Done - it looks absolutely amazing, I can see why you couldn't help yourself taking photos befor it was 'finished'

I would imagine an owner speccing a car like that as a better eye for detail than the average Joe...

Nice.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

That is a stunning job on a stunning car, and Nathan, your photography is equal to it, do you offer prints or anything to clients?


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Having looked at that again; might I be so bold as to suggest that the very normal looking steering wheel spoils the interior somewhat? Or am I being too fussy. To me it stands out like a sore thumb...


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pro-detailing said:


> You're a lucky man getting to do that car and you have certainly done it justice...! Well Done - it looks absolutely amazing, I can see why you couldn't help yourself taking photos befor it was 'finished'
> 
> I would imagine an owner speccing a car like that as a better eye for detail than the average Joe...
> 
> Nice.


Yes i was rather nervous for the first time in ages this morning when i had to show it to the customer (He wasnt around yesterday). But he was very happy and very complimentary of the finish from the vintage saying it looks alot more natural than he has seen it before and it really brings the colour out exactly as he had imagined it when he dreamt the colour up.

Its nice being kept on your toes by demanding clients.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Multipla Mick said:


> That is a stunning job on a stunning car, and Nathan, your photography is equal to it, do you offer prints or anything to clients?


No .. im not THAT good.

If they ask for copies i email full size non branded copies.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pro-detailing said:


> Having looked at that again; might I be so bold as to suggest that the very normal looking steering wheel spoils the interior somewhat? Or am I being too fussy. To me it stands out like a sore thumb...


Its already been pointed out and i will ask him tomorrow why it seemingly missed the customisation


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Yes i was rather nervous for the first time in ages this morning when i had to show it to the customer (He wasnt around yesterday). But he was very happy and very complimentary of the finish from the vintage saying it looks alot more natural than he has seen it before and it really brings the colour out exactly as he had imagined it when he dreamt the colour up.
> 
> Its nice being kept on your toes by demanding clients.


I know exactly what that's like. I am involved in development of Bespoke paints at Rolls-Royce and it's sometime a struggle getting the colour of a lipstick onto a Drop-Head Coupe or Phantom and ensuring it has sufficient performance and durability. It looks like a very similar colour to Madeira Red or Merlot Red-Mica....

Again, very nice work..:thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> No .. im not THAT good.
> 
> If they ask for copies i email full size non branded copies.


You're too modest mate, always enjoy the photos on your write ups as much as the car and the work you've put in :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Good job but really not liking the colour or interior


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

God Dayamn! That's some nice sh1t :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

thats an awesome finish. spot on :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Stunning. The interior is not my cup of tea nor is the steering wheel but the finish is flawless :thumb:


----------



## Boydie (Mar 12, 2007)

SERIOUSLY nice car - its amazing...but what the hell is going on with the ****ty steering wheel???


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Is it just me, or does anyone else thing that the handbrake is in the most bizarre place?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

thats is one stunning stunning aston! not keen on the glass roof though. Excellent work!


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

What an amazing car - great job and great photos - thanks very much for posting!
I must admit, the colour does not do it for me, but would honestly have to see it in the flesh (and drive it, just to be sure)


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

WOW that car is stunning, really good job


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That is stunning, wow :thumb:


----------



## h9scw (Aug 8, 2006)

That looks absolutely awesome and luvverly colour too....

One question, whats the "HWM" logos for? Noticed a disc on the window and the same engraved on the fuel filler...customer specific??


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.hwm.co.uk/


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lovely car!!!! Excellent job Nath!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

What a lovely motor (not keen on the interior though!)

Super work ! :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work as usual Nathan!

Very unusual car that.

I like your interior shots with the wide angle.

How did you get the shots to be so bright? Low shutter speed etc.?


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Beautiful finish, love that color!

You have excellent skills. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

stunning car! Love the pictures of the interior - your photography skills are second to none.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

Stunning car, when I got to the last pic, I went back to the top and went through it again, wow.

Great work as usual, thanks for the write up :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

nothing more then stunning nath!


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

WOW

need i say more.....love it....its a stunner in every sense of the word


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Mark M said:


> Nice work as usual Nathan!
> 
> Very unusual car that.
> 
> ...


Tripod and slow shutter.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

h9scw said:


> That looks absolutely awesome and luvverly colour too....
> 
> One question, whats the "HWM" logos for? Noticed a disc on the window and the same engraved on the fuel filler...customer specific??


Yeah its the oldest aston dealer and the only one that doesnt have to have its showroom in the new corporate branding. Its also the only one without any complaints from customers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

that car is stunning!!!!!!:doublesho :doublesho 
nice work mate


----------



## EAD1969 (Sep 2, 2006)

Superb car,fantastic job


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

What a Car, that roof really makes the interior look good. great work


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Stunning car, the only thing i dont like is the stering wheel, it just looks out of place?


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

But then if the wheel wasn't black, would you think that the air vents and rear view mirror etc were out of place?

Lovely car and very nicely prepared, one happy owner too :thumb:


----------



## morebeanz (Jun 13, 2006)

Beautifully prepared, and the Vanquish is an extraordinary car :argie: , but I have to say that the interior looks like a Hermes handbag! And I'd rather they hadn't added so much chrome bling on the outside trim...




...not that AM or the owner will be worried about my opinions any time soon.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow wat a car and excellent detail.. I agree the steering wheel is a bit out of place! very nice indeed!


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

Beautiful, I personally think the Vaquish is far better looking than the new DBS.
I noticed that it`s an HWM car, I used to work for them, not on the Aston side of the business though I was service receptionist for Audi.


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Stunning work and stunning pictures.

Don't like the colour or the wheels though (need to be bigger) :doublesho


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Black steering wheel ruins that beautiful dashboard. Amazing job though! Beautiful car...


----------



## mitch 106 gti (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow that is awesome! Love the all glass roof!


----------



## W3LSH (May 5, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

fantastic work there


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

gloriously beautiful car


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

absolutely stunning! love the colour too.


one thing i dont get about it though, the steering wheel..is it just me or do people think it would have been better any in other colour but black :s


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

special car - special work - lovely :thumb:

that glass roof is something else. I really wanted to find my A3 with the glass roof, but they are so rare it makes it a real struggle. Not surprising given the cost though, so I cant even begin to imagine what it must have cost on that car :doublesho


----------



## essex123 (Apr 10, 2007)

Stunning car and fantastic work. They are a stunning car, there is one up the road from where I live. And your work is second to none you are very talented.

It's not the last Vanquish off the line that is chassis number 502593 in black and is retained by the company. The last 40 Vanquish produced were Vanquish S Ulitimate Edition and had manual boxes as the padel shift is supposed to be not very good on the Vanquish


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

That is stunning, that glass roof is great! :thumb: Stunning work too, great colour!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

That is simply pure lush


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Jaw dropping, great finish on a superb car.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

essex123 said:


> Stunning car and fantastic work. They are a stunning car, there is one up the road from where I live. And your work is second to none you are very talented.
> 
> It's not the last Vanquish off the line that is chassis number 502593 in black and is retained by the company. The last 40 Vanquish produced were Vanquish S Ulitimate Edition and had manual boxes as the padel shift is supposed to be not very good on the Vanquish


Its the fourth last off the line but the last customer car. The last ones went to the head of aston and the factory

None of the Ultimate Editions had a manual gearbox actually. They all had the standard semi auto. A manual box is a £26k option i believe though on any Vanquish old or new.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry the manual retro fit is £13250 plus VAT. not sure where i got £26k from


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Stunning photos and great work!! The shot from underneath the tailpipes is amazing, it's all so clean. I'm loving the roof and the exterior colour, but i'm not too keen on the interior colour. It's a shame the seats are the same Recaro model that are in my Megane minus the harness slots but with electric adjustment!!


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gleamingkleen said:


> very very nice...nice work as usual Nath
> I did a special edition Ferrari 612 Scag Sessanta with a roof like that. A electro-chromic panoramic roof panel with three transparency positions.
> Is the glass roof tint changeable on the Aston??


unfortunately no its just a normal bit of glass. but its curvature and coating minimises the amount of UV / heat that enters the cabin



S-X-I said:


> Stunning attention to detail in both design and 'detail'.
> 
> That is a great looking colour, do have any pictures showing the flake in the paint?


As requested.. took these yesterday


















Oh and i asked about the steering wheel. It definately wasnt overlooked.

They made up 3 different wheels in different colours but they didnt look right and as was already pointed out.. there are other black details in the car.. (speaker grills for instance) that then stood out more.

Black was the best option in the customers opinion.


----------



## linty264 (Mar 13, 2006)

That is just beautiful such an amazing colour and interior. I likey alot, great work Jedi


----------



## T123VOR (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice car

Nice buffing

Not an interior for a ginger man like me!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

The crown on the roof has no bearing on UV performance, good work on the car btw.


----------

